# Help please



## Jesse2375 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello, I am currently looking for the martial arts style best for me.  I'm more inclined to use my upper body rather that mostly kicking, becuase i am also interested in boxing.  I would definately like to do both, but i dont know which style would be best.  Thank you for ur help.

Jesse


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Are you looking to mostly learn how to fight or are you interested in pursuing a complete martial art, including the philosophical and spiritual components?

Also, what sort of schools are available in your area? Maybe that would help us give you some feedback.

Thanks,


----------



## Gemini (Nov 9, 2005)

Jesse,

First, let me welcome you to MartialTalk. Maybe put a post in the Meet and Greet and say hello. You'll also get a good bit more exposure to your question and the chance to meet some really great people.

Second, knowing what's available in your area is kind of key. It wouldn't make sense to set your sights on Krav Maga if there isn't a school for 50 miles. Even after you find a school, you'll want to get a closer look to see how good they are. We often use the term "McDojo" which is not complementary to a school. When you find what's available to you, have a look at the forums here that cover that style and ask questions. Often, you'll find people here who are familiar with a school's or instructor's reputation. It will also help you get a better feel for what a particular style has to offer and if it's right for you.

Just a few (I hope) helpful hints.

Good luck with whatever you decide. 

Regards,


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Jesse!  Welcome to MT!

Most people just starting out ask exactly the same question and truthfully what Gemini and Navarre have said it very true.  Ask your questions but most importantly you need to ask yourself why you want to train.  Is it for defence or sport or fun?  That should help you when looking at the training atmospheres in the local schools.  Good Luck!


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 9, 2005)

The others have already asked the valid questions, as to what your purpose for the martial arts training would be.  It's a very good question, since they may be able to point out a specific style, or even school, that could fit you quite well.

Despite this, though, you don't need to answer that question just yet.  You could certainly start in the martial arts, and as you develop a bit more, find out what it's all about, and what you expect to gain from it.  

I'll give you a bit of info that was passed onto me by all of my teachers.  A well-balanced style of martial arts is going to work both the lower and upper body.  Even though many Karate styles put a greater emphasis on hand techniques compared to kicking, you will still learn how to use your lower body strength to your advantage when executing these hand techniques.  In addition to this, the lower body techniques (kicking, for example), will still be taught.  

I'm going to simply suggest that you take a look at various Karate schools.  Simply watch a beginner, intermediate, and advanced class, and tell us what you saw, what you liked, what you didn't like, etc.  If you really liked what you saw, then take a trial lesson.  If you liked that lesson, then you should go further.  

Scouting out various schools can be a very rewarding experience.  You'll get to see how different schools teach their methods, what kind of people they have, etc.  Listen to your sixth sense.  If it tells you that something is horribly wrong, then just walk away from that school.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2005)

All have posted excellent questions and advice. Only you can decide what is best for you.  Look at what is in your area, ask questions of the instructors and students of the various schools and try to look at each a few times. 
You may not find that "right" school right off the bat, you may end up studying at one place for a year then decide what they do is just not right for you. That happens some times.  But I would ask that if and when you pick your first school that you give it that year because much can be learned about yourslef and the school/system you are studying in a year and to stop short of that time frame is doing yourslef a disservise


----------



## RichK (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome Jesse, first you should find out what is available in your area. Don't just go through the Yellow pages and decide because there are some schools that do not advertise. Write a list of the schools and the areas they are in, then go visit them one by one to see which you think will work best for you, then go back through your list of interested schools and ask to take a class or two to see if the style and instructors are what you are looking for. Also remember that just one class may not work for you. When I do the first intro class it is just the basics of footwork.


----------



## still learning (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello, My two cents,  Check out Judo?  It may surprise you how effective it can be.  You still can punch and kick, but this art is very practical to use.  Just something you may want to look at. ............Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Judo is great! It's definitely underestimated.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 17, 2005)

Jesse2375 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am currently looking for the martial arts style best for me. I'm more inclined to use my upper body rather that mostly kicking, becuase i am also interested in boxing. I would definately like to do both, but i dont know which style would be best. Thank you for ur help.
> 
> Jesse


 
I would check out any kickboxing schools in your area. Real kickboxing starts with strong boxing techniques and progresses to kicking skills. Good luck in your search and don't neglect grappling!


----------



## Drac (Nov 17, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> All have posted excellent questions and advice. Only you can decide what is best for you. Look at what is in your area, ask questions of the instructors and students of the various schools and try to look at each a few times


 
Good advise..See if you can sit in on a couple of classes..See if you like what you see..


----------

